# Is rhinestone decoration still an "in thing" with women?



## ramy (Oct 13, 2009)

I was looking into offering rhinestone decoration as an offering, but I then posed the question to my wife to see rhinestone decoration was still an "in thing" with women. She did not think it was. 
So I thought I would post that question out here to see what the responses were.

Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

I don't know. When I was at a store a few months ago the racks were full of clothes for women with rhinestones.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

It still seems pretty popular around here! Blinging Christmas ornaments right now. Been doing a lot of spirit wear also. Moms love it.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

you snooze you lose.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

It may be that bling does not appeal to her. It does not appeal to everybody.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Bling is very, very popular in my area. 
I don't see any signs of it slowing down either.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*



ramy said:


> I was looking into offering rhinestone decoration as an offering, but I then posed the question to my wife to see rhinestone decoration was still an "in thing" with women. She did not think it was.
> So I thought I would post that question out here to see what the responses were.
> 
> Thanks


Both rhinestone and sequin designs are extremely popular. Check out some of the ladies clothing departments in the stores.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Your wife couldn't be more wrong. Ever since I added rhinestones to my offerings, my sales have increased tremendously!


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

Rhinestone sales have not shown any signs of slowing here, either.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

Probably depends on what part of the country you are in. I'm blinging a bunch of dress shirts for a wedding right now in my store.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

I took a step back to reflect on the rhinestone industry on where it is at today and in the future,, my conclusions are that rhinestone decorated items are a very localized community based business, being so I doubt that the trend will fade anytime soon.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

As long as there are females in the world, bling will be around!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

FYI - Bling is NOT only for the LADIES. Guys, at least in my area, LOVE the "urban" bling and sports related bling. Also, my husband's bowling teams get a new FULL BLING shirt for their league each year. They've actually started giving out a prize for the best bling shirt!!


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestone Decoration*

Cool design!


----------



## Qomplexofficial (Apr 12, 2010)

Diamonds are a girls bestfriend! Women will always want bling in some kind of way.


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with all of the respondents on here. I'm seeing it everywhere.


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

Rhinestones are still really big. It depends on the area you are in.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with the others that have posted, I do not see a slow down with Rhinestone garments at all.

In fact it has grown , to the point That Rhinestones are now Put on ugg boots, belts,purses and not just on Shirts anymore.

What has changed is the amount of stones used per design, the designs are now larger with close to a thousand stones on one design and a array of multi colors, 

Last year at this time most of my orders were coming in with one color with a average of 500 stones per design.

Right now my average is 1000 stones and 4 colors.

It has been a fun ride, and I look forward to the future of where The Rhinestone decoration will take us.

Sandy jo


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am using the stick on decal material to put them on Christmas ornaments. The decal material opens up more substrates which to bling!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

We are traveling now and I don't see bling fading any time soon. I am seeing more multi-media and that definitely adds more possibilities.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

jean518 said:


> I am using the stick on decal material to put them on Christmas ornaments. The decal material opens up more substrates which to bling!


I have been wondering about doing this very thing. Is the decal material laying nice and flat even though the bulb is not flat? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Bling is hit in my area. Moms love to show there team suppirt in bling and since sports veverndie I don't think bling us going anywhere soon


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

rhinestonelady said:


> I have been wondering about doing this very thing. Is the decal material laying nice and flat even though the bulb is not flat? I hope that makes sense.


I am putting them on the larger bulbs - 3 1/2 in to 7 in in diameter. I found that if I use the application liquid, it lays better but no problem without it. The liquid gives me time to maneuver it as it is a little difficult to get it in the exact place. Putting something on a sphere is a little tricky for lineup. You have to do just like a flat surface and make sure all the edges lay flat. I have found that having the material continuous helped in manipulation.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice Jean!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks. I put bows on them after they are done. I also do team stuff and other personalization. I will be putting the outline of a tractor on a green one later today for a John Deere enthusiast. The outline will be gold domes. I will also be doing a Baby's 1st Christmas with name on it. The one shown was among the first ones I did. Using the larger ornaments is the key. I found them at Hobby Lobby. Took advantage of the 1/2 off sale.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

jean518 said:


> I am using the stick on decal material to put them on Christmas ornaments. The decal material opens up more substrates which to bling!


 
Great idea. I have an ornament exchange Dec. 17 with a group of ladies. They will all be expecting me to bring something embroidered. Going to surprise them with rhinestones.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey, someone had better get Santa some shades!! Don't want him to be blinded by all the BLING


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cool Christmas ornament! ! 

I thought I would post my window shopping experience today. We are in Phoenix / Mesa for the winter and I went to a huge western store (my niche). I don't think I saw anything for women that didn't have rhinestones, rhinestuds, and/or silver vinyl on it. Lots of printing or vinyl with stones or studs. At least in the western world bling is still huge ! !


----------



## wrkmn5 (May 22, 2011)

jean518 said:


> I am using the stick on decal material to put them on Christmas ornaments. The decal material opens up more substrates which to bling!


What decal material are you using? ?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

wrkmn5 said:


> What decal material are you using? ?


Rhinestone StickOns Material from rhinestonedesignz.com


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the great ideas Jean. Thinking about some nice customer gifts now!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

It's still very popular. Our orders are better than last year!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

jean518 said:


> I am putting them on the larger bulbs - 3 1/2 in to 7 in in diameter. I found that if I use the application liquid, it lays better but no problem without it. The liquid gives me time to maneuver it as it is a little difficult to get it in the exact place. Putting something on a sphere is a little tricky for lineup. You have to do just like a flat surface and make sure all the edges lay flat. I have found that having the material continuous helped in manipulation.


Very Nice!


----------

